

Facebook Desktop Chat App Released For Blackberry - bhartzer
http://www.billhartzer.com/pages/facebook-desktop-chat-app-released-for-blackberry-smartphone/

======
zoowar
Since when is a Blackberry thought of as a Desktop?

~~~
zmonkeyz
Read it again :P

